# huddersfield help.



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey guys. I live near Huddersfield and I'm looking for a decent cup of coffee and I'm wondering if anyone knows of a good place to try.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Think you could be out of luck there my friend, we used to go to Evolution just off Wood St but it got too dirty, place got scruffy cups got worn and I guess the owner didn't care.

The rest are the "famous names" serving their usual dishwater.

There is an untried place junction Wood St and Kirkgate near the Market Place, let me know if you try it.

Ian


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah I've been to evolution and noticed the same things the coffee is better than the chain brands but it didn't blow me away I'm going to try espresso corner tomorrow.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

leeds it is....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Athas now slayer. Lever gone...


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Athas now slayer. Lever gone...


Did you get your passport and visa stamped on the way over the Pennines?

Ian


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

Just clocked the picture on Slayer's instagram account


__
http://instagr.am/p/prLsqqCy7R/


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Finally went to espresso corner was impressed with the service and the coffee was quite good will definitely be going back.


----------



## jaschagoldman (Dec 10, 2014)

I think it has to be coffeevolution still. I don't know if they were going through a poor patch but the place looks good and they offered an excellent espresso using a very sturdy looking La Marzocco FB80. The espresso was the Bean brothers coffee company 'Derek' blend which I think is a roasting company owned by the owner of coffeevolution and his brother???? (not entirely sure). Also , there were Aeropress,Chemex and v60 options. I'd give them another go.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I was in Huddersfield yesterday across the road from Espresso Corner, it was deserted, I don't hold out much hope for it whatever the coffee is like.

Coffee evolution "place looks good," why, have they cleaned it up, are the cups still worn and lipsticked, doesn't matter how good your coffee is if the place is dirty.

Just as an addition, I didn't venture into any of these places for my drink but just went home where I know the quality.

Ian


----------



## cjroebuck (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey, fellow terrier! My sister lives in slaithwaite (slowit) and there is a decent artisan bakery there on the canal. I think it had nice coffee last time I went. I know it's not town centre, but maybe you can pop over and have a gander. They also do really nice sourdough bread if you're interested. http://thehandmadebakery.coop/


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Dark Woods coffee have just opened up their roastery 5 mins from slaithwaite and Damian is a great guy and knows his stuff. Not sure if they've opened up their cafe, but worth giving them a call for some really tasty roasts!


----------

